
What Your 16-Hour Workday Says About You - KevinBongart
http://jessiechar.tumblr.com/post/2927541471/what-your-16-hour-workday-says-about-you
======
nostrademons
And nowhere on this is "You like what you do." Is that really so hard to
imagine?

~~~
steve918
Even then you'll be better at what you do if you learn to balance your life a
bit. Go outside and enjoy the sunshine every now and then.

